# Thunderbolt problems



## Texas_T-Bolt (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm having issue with my TB it works fine but every now and then the screen flicker or show static and dim real low... I never had no water damage I might have drop it once or twice real hard but other than that.... what do u guys think? I hope it just my LCD screen that should be easy to replace and I hope it not my hardware board...cuz every time I would hit the power button the screen go blk and I have to hit the phone to show the actual screen ...so had anyone had this problem? Or is it better to unroot it and return it for a new one with the new firmware? Then start all over?

"Thunderbolt"


----------



## 7h3.4pp12en7ic3 (Jun 28, 2011)

/facepalm

This post is full of fail.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## KGBxxx (Jul 13, 2011)

I thought I was drunk. And and yes I'm on toilet looking at thread cause I'm like a monkey. There's studies of what its called. Conditioning larning or like that.

You probably drooped the phone and it caused hardware damage. My power button fs my phone too with black screens. Try cm recovery with a splash of skyraider. No issues.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------

